
The U.K. NHS has failed to investigate 'unexpected deaths' - wallflower
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/apr/02/never-thought-he-wouldnt-come-home-why-son-connor-sparrowhawk-die
======
teh_klev
Title is misleading, this story is about NHS England which is a totally
separate entity from NHS Scotland, NHS Wales and Health and Social Care in
Northern Ireland.

There is no such thing as a "UK NHS" or NHS UK. Each NHS entity in the UK is
separately funded and operated independently of each other.

